

Show HN: WakaTime and Slack live demo - welder
https://wakatime.com/slack

======
malandrew
Having built a linter and plugins for text editors (multiple APIs and multiple
languages to deal with), the number of integrations here is very impressive.
With a few more apps covered (email (gmail), phone logs (iphone, android,
skype), terminal), you could almost track all your activities related to a
client seamlessly without thinking about it.

~~~
sqs
You should check out [https://srclib.org](https://srclib.org), which is an
abstraction layer for writing editor plugins and other code tools that work
for multiple languages. It makes it so you only need to write M + N things to
support M editors and N languages, not M * N.

E.g., the Go toolchain is [https://sourcegraph.com/sourcegraph/srclib-
go](https://sourcegraph.com/sourcegraph/srclib-go), and the emacs mode is
[https://sourcegraph.com/sourcegraph/emacs-sourcegraph-
mode](https://sourcegraph.com/sourcegraph/emacs-sourcegraph-mode). Neither
knows about each other.

edit: Oh, I just realized I met the parent poster and have chatted about
srclib with him. :)

~~~
welder
Hey Quinn, sourcegraph looks cool, but we are already at ~20 plugins and
writing more. Not going to rewrite them, but I'll take a look at making a vim
srclib plugin since I'm familiar with viml.

~~~
malandrew
Definitely check out what they've done at SourceGraph, very cool stuff.

